# Peepholes in doors



## SpaZuM (Feb 25, 2009)

What year did doorway peepholes come into existence? Specifically, in London, England. Were they present in 1950?


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Peepholes*

If you're refering to just the little eyeglass with the fisheye lens on the outside, I'd guess in the US that was 1970s. Movies set during the Prohibition (1920-1933) depicting the illegal taverns of the time always had a little door in the door at eye height through which the password was whispered to gain entry, hence the name "speakeasy."

Moving this thread into the Scenery forum, as I'm guessing it's for a set.


----------



## jwl868 (Feb 25, 2009)

Couldn't help myself.

Go to 

Google Patents

And enter peephole.



Joe


----------



## Van (Feb 26, 2009)

peepholes in doorway have been around almost since the door was invented. If you ever tour historical Williamsburg you'll see that they had peepholes with little swing aside covers to allow servants to observe their employers eating dinner, this was how they knew when they were ready for the next course. As joe said if you're looking for a specific design of peephole and when it evolved you'd best use the google feature.


----------



## SpaZuM (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you all for your input!


----------

